# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  DC Drive to final transistor σε παλαιό exciter της siel

## hdradio

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα σε ένα exciter 50W της siel (του 1993). Δεν ρυθμίζεται η ισχύς εξόδου από το ποτενσιόμετρο. Στο ξεκίνημα η τάση είναι 0 και μετά ανεβαίνει αργά μόνη της στα 27V που είναι και η μέγιστη τάση του τροφοδοτικού.
Παραθέτω το σχέδιο για να σας εξηγήσω τι έχω βρει.
powercontrol.jpg
Η τάση ρυθμίζεται από το trimmer RT6 που δίνει στο pin 3 του LM324.
Εδώ τάση (pin 3) είναι από 0,02V έως 6,00V ανάλογα με τη ρύθμιση του trimmer.
Η τάση στο pin 2 του LM 324 είναι σταθερή στα 0,03V.
Ρυθμίζοντας το trimmer, μόλις η τάση στο pin3 φτάσει στα 0,05V αρχίζει η τάση στην έξοδο του LM324 (pin1) να μεγαλώνει σταδιακά (γύρω στα 10 δευτερόλεπτα) από 0 έως 26,5V και παραμένει εκεί, άσχετα αν μετά ρυθμίσω το trimmer πάνω ή κάτω.
Έχω αλλάξει το LM324 αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

Καμιά ιδέα ;

----------


## ezizu

Όταν η τάση στην έξοδο του LM324 έχει γίνει 26,5V και εσύ προσπαθώντας να ρυθμίσεις εκ νέου το trimmer  RT6, η τάση στο pin 3 του ολοκληρωμένου  LM324 μεταβάλλεται ;
Έχεις ελέγξει τις διόδους D11, D12, D13, D14, D15, το transistor TR 1, την αντίσταση R76  και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς  πυκνωτές C56, C67;

----------


## hdradio

Η τάση παραμένει στα 26,5V χαμηλώνοντας το trimmer. Στο pin 3 η τάση μεταβάλλεται όταν ρυθμίζω το trimmer. Όταν η τάση στο pin 3 είναι μικρότερη από του pin 2 έστω και 0,1mV (pin 2 = 27,0mV, pin 3 = 26,9mV) τότε αρχίζει η αντίστροφη μέτρηση στο pin 1. Η τάση πέφτει αργά αλλά σταθερά (περίπου 1V/sec) στα 0,6V.
Τις διόδους καθώς και την αντίσταση τις έλεγξα. Τώρα μένει το TR1 οι C56 και C67 αλλά μου είναι δύσκολο να τα αποκολλήσω διότι είναι κολλημένα και στις 2 όψεις της πλακέτας και είναι και αρκετά στριμωγμένα.

----------


## hdradio

Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές C56, C67, τις διόδους D11, D12, D13, D14, D15, το τρανζίστορ TR1, το LM324, το LM339 αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
Αποσύνδεσα την αντίσταση R76 ώστε να απομονώσω την έξοδο του LM324 με το ακόλουθο κύκλωμα και πάλι στο PIN1 παίρνω την ίδια τάση (26,5V) μόλις η τάση στο PIN3 ρυθμιστεί μόλις 0,1mV μεγαλύτερη του PIN2.

----------


## ezizu

Κοίταξε,  νομίζω ότι , (από ότι τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω, βάση του τμήματος του σχεδίου που έχεις ανεβάσει), από την στιγμή που η μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο (pin3) του τελεστικού στο LM324, έχει θετικότερη τάση ( έστω και για 0,1V) από την αναστρέφουσα είσοδο (pin2), τότε στην έξοδο του τελεστικού (pin1) θα εμφανιστεί περίπου η θετική τάση τροφοδοσίας του τελεστικού.Λειτουργεί δηλαδή σαν συγκριτής.  
Η τάση  στην έξοδο, αυξάνεται σταδιακά ( περίπου σε 10 sec  όπως λες στο ποστ#1 ) επειδή ουσιαστικά φορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής C 67. Παραμένει δε σε αυτήν την τιμή μέχρι, να αρχίσει η εκφορτισή του και ας έχει μειωθεί η τάση στο pin3 μέσω του trimmer(δηλαδή η αλλαγή στην τάση εξόδου δεν είναι άμεση,σε σχέση με την εκ νέου ρύθμιση του trimmer / αλλαγή της τάσης στο pin3). 
Έκανες κανονική δοκιμή (με σήμα κ.λ.π.) μετά την αντικατάσταση των εξαρτημάτων και έχει πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## hdradio

Φίλε μου τελικά είχες δίκιο. 
Θεώρησα ότι τη βαθμίδα του LM324 λειτουργούσε ως amplifier και όχι σαν συγκριτής.
Δοκίμαζα το όλο κύκλωμα έχοντας απομονώσει την βαθμίδα rf εξόδου. Μόλις την συνέδεσα έδωσε σήμα στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του LM324 και δούλεψε όπως έπρεπε.
Μερικές φορές η λύση είναι μπροστά στα μάτια μας αλλά δεν την βλέπουμε.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη.

----------

